# Imported Presets Aren't Appearing



## MRSCHF (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi.  This is my first post to the forums. I am brand-spanking-new to Lightroom. Two days ago I purchased presets. I unzip the file I downloaded them and I try to import them to my Lightroom. I've been given so many different ways to do it and I've tried all of them where I'm at now is that I've gone to the develop tab I created a new folder for my own presets and then I went ahead and imported them into that folder. However all the presets didn't appear. So then I was told to go to file then preferences which takes me to a screen that's check marked already for Lightroom I click on that and then it takes me to another page where I needed to click on developed presets when I click on that I can see all the presets that I imported into my Lightroom. From there I have to go back to my preferences and I do not have the box checked for stored catalog. But it seems no matter what I do my presets will not appear under my new folder where I would be editing a picture. I have restarted Lightroom I have also restarted my computer and they still do not appear. I am using Windows and the Lightroom version I have says Lightroom CC and I purchased it the beginning of this year.  I would be so very grateful if somebody could help me to make these presets appear. I tried to go back to the person I bought the presets for and they said that they can't help me without logging into my computer which is something they do not do not to mention I'm not comfortable having somebody I don't know login to my computer.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Aug 17, 2018)

You profile says you are using Lightroom-CC (Cloud?)
Your screen-clip indicates you are using Lightroom-Classic. and which version number?  Check from the Menu: _Help>System Info..._
Are you using both programs?

Have you clicked the 'carrot' triangle in front of  '*>*Crisp & Clean Presets, to expand the presets in that Group?

If you are in fact using Classic v7.4 then all your preset files in the 'Develop Presets' folder should have been converted to .XMP type files and installed in a different folder (_C:\Users\Name\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\Settings_)


----------



## MRSCHF (Aug 17, 2018)

You are correct it is classic.  I'm new to Lightroom and the cloud kept appearing so I thought it was the cloud.     BUT.........THANK YOU THANK YOU!    Nobody told me about the "carrot" and low and behold there they where!!!   Thank you so very much!  I'm been messing and searching the internet for 2 whole days trying to figure this out and you are the 1st person to mention the "carrot".  Thank you I really appreciate it!


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Aug 17, 2018)

A little more info for you.
I notice that the Preset files in the {Develop Presets} folder (shown on your screen-clips)  are not showing a tilde prefix  (eg.  ~Presetname.lrtemplate)
This might indicate you are still using LR-Classic v7.0 to 7.2.
With version 7.3 the Presets system changed and Preset files should now be located in the _{...CameraRaw\Settings  }_  folder as  Presetname.XMP files.
So I suggest you update (if not done already) to LR-Classic v7.4 from the _Creative Cloud Desktop App_ to have the 'latest' version and all the new Profiles available.


----------

